# Oliver 1850 PTO



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

My neighbor asked me if I could overhaul the PTO on his 1850. I am wondering how big of job and what all I would need to do to it?

Thanks, Luke


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It depends, best I can tell you without knowing what it is or isn't doing.

Still a manual clutch on a 1850 so not quite the stinker the models with hydraulic clutches can be.

All the work can be done from the back of the tractor without having to split it or any of that foolishness.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

If you have done a multidisc clutch on any other brand you can handle the oliver. Drain oil pull drive shaft out remove housing and work at it on the bench.sometimes shaft can be worn/burred enough to be a bugger to come out be just need to keep working at it and it will come


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Farmineer95 said:


> If you have done a multidisc clutch on any other brand you can handle the oliver. Drain oil pull drive shaft out remove housing and work at it on the bench.sometimes shaft can be worn/burred enough to be a bugger to come out be just need to keep working at it and it will come


I've never done an 1850, from the parts breakdown it might certainly need drained and the entire rear housing removed, still easier than the hydraulic ones.

The older ones (77, 88, 880, 1600 etc) you could simply pull the four bolts out of the cast pto clutch cover, remove the three bolts from the bearing flange and the whole thing came out with nothing to drain, half the time you could rebuild it without even removing the assembly/shaft from the tractor.


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks guys. Where do you find the parts breakdown I can't find one?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

LukeS said:


> Thanks guys. Where do you find the parts breakdown I can't find one?


I bought an I&T manual on eBay to work on my 1650. It's was well worth the $18 or whatever it was that I paid. Buy one and bill the guy for it.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Agcoparts.com
Look under white and enter model number. I. Just tried it and it didn't open on my dumbphone. I've been there for 1755 and 1855. The white 2-1xx is from oliver. The 1755 is hydraulicly acutated, spool valve at pto housing with link to lever. thought the 50s were too. Could be wrong tho. 
Funny we're talking about ilovher have 1755 in shop for oil leak under 3pt housing. Looks like a treat with a year round cab to get in and out of.

How much dirt do you think can accumulate under/around the floor pan? Answer: at least a 5 gallon pail full. Lol


----------

